# DeeDee preening my son's foot



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's a video of DeeDee preening my son's foot while we watch tv. he just loves socks--if they have feet in them. The little nibbles tickle terribly, but it's so cute. He also loves to preen our fingers and hair. I know most of you guys have birds that do the exact same thing, but I thought the video was cute and thought I'd share. 

http://youtu.be/9gVP1IkfGBE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so cute

Reti


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, Reti. DeeDee is so funny about socks. He will follow me to the bathroom and if I've got socks on, he will preen my feet while I'm...er...sitting there. He just is nuts about feet in socks. And if you pull the sock out so there's a little "flap" hanging at the toe, he'll grab that flap and pull at it like he wants to pull the sock off your foot! It's just hilarious.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That is incredible! You are very lucky to have such an entertaining bird. I would love to have that kind of experience and closeness with a bird. But I'm afraid if a bird preened my socks, I'd be on the Emergency thread looking for help for a very sick bird.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

ROFL! I rather doubt your socks are so foul as to sicken the bird.

Yes, I think we're lucky with DeeDee. He's quite a character, that one. Noisy, though. There are times I wish I could de-coo him like you can de-bark a dog. (I'd never de-bark a dog, but with DeeDee, there ARE times...). He spends a lot of time in "time out" in the bathroom, where he talks to his reflection and I have some peace. He's always happy to see us when we open the door and walk in, though, and flies to our shoulder to tell us so.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, the world's cutest foot fetishist! He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you! Yep, as fetishists go, he's pretty doggone cute.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie's like that with my face. I don't worry about her getting too rough, like the parrots sometimes do, but she LOVES to preen my face.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Aren't they funny? Now, DeeDee doesn't do faces...at least so far. So far, it's just feet and hands. Although, he WILL bite my husband's ear occasionally. He must have a tasty ear.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so adorable! Although she never preened us, I miss Angel wanting to hang out with us. She is content now with her little family.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

DeeDee's feeling a bit grumpy today. We got a new dog yesterday, so we haven't let DeeDee out much, trying to acclimate the new dog to the bird, and teaching her not to consider DeeDee a toy or lunch. Although we still keep a close eye on our other dog when DeeDee is out, Newman knows better than to touch her...he just retreats to another room, because DeeDee will dive-bomb him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bet she is not a happy camper with the new addition. She'll get used to the new dog though.
Good luck with training the new guy 

Reti


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Reti said:


> Bet she is not a happy camper with the new addition. She'll get used to the new dog though.
> Good luck with training the new guy
> 
> Reti


DeeDee doesn't mind the new dog: he'd dive bomb her just as readily as he does Newman. The new dog is merely a new source of interest as far as DeeDee is concerned. I just don't want the new dog to pounce on him or take a bite out of him. You know how it is: you can't ever completely trust a dog or cat around birds...to them, birds are prey. You have to just instill in the dog that the bird is YOURS and therefore, untouchable. Thus, when DeeDee annoys the heck out of Newman, Newman (who could easily eat DeeDee in one bite) merely gets up and leaves. He knows Mom and Dad would be MOST irate with him if he were to damage our bird.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What kind of dog did you get? Puppie? How's Newman getting along with the newbie?


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

She's a one-year-old Rottie mix. Extremely laid back for a year-old Rottie--at least any Rottie I've been around has been bouncing off the walls. This one's a very sweet couch potato. That pleases me tremendously. I like quiet, laid-back dogs.

Newman just glares at her. He's an old man and doesn't much want to be bothered. She seems to respect his attitude, although it's obvious she'd like to interact with him.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Hopefully, all in due time! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cute*

That's so cute! I wonder what sparked his fascination with socks?


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> That's so cute! I wonder what sparked his fascination with socks?


I haven't a clue why he's so fascinated, but it IS cute. It also tickles like all get-out!


----------

